# Was it bad luck or something else?



## roadworn (Dec 1, 2010)

Well after two weeks with my 10 gal setup both clown fish are dead. Everything seemed to be going really well until a couple of days ago when I noticed some white spots on one of the clowns. I did some research and determined they had Brooklynella or Clown fish disease but by the time I figured out what to do all the stores were closed and they died during the night. So needless to say my wife and I are pretty bummed that this happened and we have been wondering if we just had bad luck or is dealing with sick fish fairly common? I guess we are just trying to figure out if we are going to stick with this hobby or leave it for others.


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Did you test the water? what are the aquarium parameters? ph? nitrite? nitrate? ammonia?

That would help me to help you. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Was the tank fully cycled?


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

I doubt they died of disease, two weeks is not very long and a ten gallon tank is small for two clowns to be introduced at once. Do you have any Liverock? If so how much? There is not enough time for the beneficial bacteria to respond to the rising waste and as a result ammonia builds up and kills the clowns. Clowns are pretty sensitive to N's and Ammonia so they may not be the fish you want to start with. I would suggest you introduce a heartier fish (damsel) to spike the cycle and build up your beneficial bacteria then bring back the damsel and get you clowns. Sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

csingh07 said:


> I doubt they died of disease, two weeks is not very long and a ten gallon tank is small for two clowns to be introduced at once. Do you have any Liverock? If so how much? There is not enough time for the beneficial bacteria to respond to the rising waste and as a result ammonia builds up and kills the clowns. Clowns are pretty sensitive to N's and Ammonia so they may not be the fish you want to start with. I would suggest you introduce a heartier fish (damsel) to spike the cycle and build up your beneficial bacteria then bring back the damsel and get you clowns. Sorry to hear about the loss


+1 A tank that new wouldn't be able to support the bio load of adding two fish at once. Nothing good happens overnight in this hobby a small tank or any tank for that matter should be up and running for a good Month before adding fish. I blame this on LFS. If you want it they will sell it to you, if your ready or not. Don't get me wrong there are some good ones out there, but for the most part it's about the money or even worst the lack of experience in the salesperson. I was in a pet store here in Ohio a few years back and I watched a young lady who fell in love with this little clown fish( it was right after finding Nemo came out) and she wanted that fish. I heard her ask the salesmen was it hard to take care of, and he said no do you already have a salt water tank. Here answer was and I quote "what's that" And his reply was you will need this and this and this. And with the fish in a bag he walked here up to the counter with a few rocks a bag of salt and a bag of sand. He never even asked her if she had a tank to put it in. Being the hobbyist that I am I didn't let this happen. Long store short I was asked not to come back because I cost a new salesman a sale.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, I agree. Especially since 2 clownfish in a 10 gal. is probably overstocking anyway.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

roadworn said:


> Well after two weeks with my 10 gal setup both clown fish are dead. Everything seemed to be going really well until a couple of days ago when I noticed some white spots on one of the clowns. I did some research and determined they had Brooklynella or Clown fish disease but by the time I figured out what to do all the stores were closed and they died during the night. So needless to say my wife and I are pretty bummed that this happened and we have been wondering if we just had bad luck or is dealing with sick fish fairly common? I guess we are just trying to figure out if we are going to stick with this hobby or leave it for others.


as part of the initial setup I would have added macro algaes (macros) like chaetomorphia or caulerpa profilera. the waited a week to make sure the macros are thriving before adding the fish.

After adding the fish I would have waited 1 week before adding food and then only feeding a single flake per day.

What probably happened in my speculation is the algae on you live rock was not sufficient to keep up with the bioload from the fish. Using the macros, waiting before adding fish, and then feeding very lightly help insure the tank remains balanced and stable.

At this point you could still add the macros, wait, and then add the fish. Hopefully your next clownfish will live for years and years.

my .02


----------

